# What can i expect on 1st visit seeing gynocologist?



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I have an appointment with the gyno a week on Monday. I'm on my 3rd round of 100mg Clomid. What can i expect this 1st visit at the hospital?


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Beathag - sorry I can't help too much with your question.  I can tell you I see gyno after every negative cycle to check for OHSS.  If you have scans done I don't think you would need this (it is a touchy feely check on the ovaries).

Hope you get good news on Monday.

- Nikki


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Beathag

I had an internal examination and blood tests, followed by a hsg which was at a later app.......just think whatever they do to you now will only help toward complete loss of dignity when your big day does come!!!! And it will

Good luck, with your tx

PoPs xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya, I guess it depends on what tests you have already had?  Is 100mg definitely working for you?  If not they may up your dose.  If you havent had your tubes checked they may arrange for you to have a HSG.  good luck


----------

